# Για αρπακτικά της οικονομίας και άλλα



## nickel (Jul 31, 2014)

Για την πρόσφατη περιπέτεια της Αργεντινής με τα «αρπακτικά ταμεία» έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον αυτή η ενότητα σε σημερινό κείμενο του Γ. Βαρουφάκη:

Και η Αμερική;

Στο μεταξύ, στις ΗΠΑ η κουβέντα έχει ανάψει. Οι μεγάλες τράπεζες νιώθουν να υπονομεύονται από τα δικά τους τα δικαστήρια, τα οποία αποφαίνονται υπέρ των «αρπακτικών». Στις συζητήσεις μου επί του θέματος με αμερικανούς αξιωματούχους, τους προηγούμενους μήνες, ήρθα αντιμέτωπος με μια ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Όταν τους ρώτησα, με έντονη κριτική διάθεση απέναντι στον συγκεκριμένο αμερικανό δικαστή, πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας δικαστής να υπονομεύει τις διαπραγματεύσεις για την αναδιάρθρωση χρέους μιας μεγάλης χώρας και των μεγαλύτερων τραπεζών στον κόσμο, έλαβα την εξής ενδιαφέρουσα απάντηση:

«Ο εν λόγω δικαστής προσέφερε στην κυβέρνηση μια καλή υπηρεσία. Δεν είναι ότι συντάσσεται ο ίδιος με τα αρπακτικά ταμεία. Απλά, ο δικαστής στέλνει ένα μήνυμα, μια προειδοποίηση, στην Ουάσινγκτον, ότι το αμερικανικό δίκαιο χωλαίνει — ότι είναι γραμμένο με τρόπο που ευνοεί αυτές τις ύπουλες στρατηγικές των αρπακτικών. Είναι σαν να λέει στο νομοθετικό σώμα ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουν τον νόμο. Αν έπαιρνε το μέρος της Αργεντινής σε αυτή την περίπτωση, θα παραβίαζε, κατά την γνώμη του, τον νόμο μια φορά αλλά την επόμενη φορά, άλλος δικαστής, θα συντασσόταν με τα αρπακτικά. Ώρα λοιπόν να αλλάξει το αμερικανικό πτωχευτικό δίκαιο όσον αφορά ξένα κρατικά ομόλογα τα οποία υπόκεινται στο αμερικανικό δίκαιο».
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.oikonomia&id=35671


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Ενημέρωση για τις αποφάσεις του 84χρονου δικαστή:

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231351808


Μπρρρ!


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ενημέρωση για τις αποφάσεις του 84χρονου δικαστή:
> 
> http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231351808
> 
> ...


Συμπληρώνω την ενημέρωση με το παρακάτω άρθρο από το οικονομικό μπλογκ της Guardian, όπου ο Γκρεγκ Πάλαστ προσπαθεί να ερμηνεύσει τη στάση του Ομπάμα, ο οποίος, όπως εξηγεί ο Πάλαστ, έχει την εξουσία να επέμβει και να "καθαρίσει" την κατάσταση υπέρ της Αργεντινής, αλλά δεν το κάνει.

_*How Barack Obama could end the Argentina debt crisis*
US president need only inform a federal judge that vulture fund billionaire Paul Singer is interfering with the president's sole authority to conduct foreign policy. He hasn't. But why not?_
http://www.theguardian.com/business...crisis-barack-obama-paul-singer-vulture-funds


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ. Δεν ξέρω αν ενημερώθηκα επαρκώς, αλλά οπωσδήποτε αηδίασα, λίγο περισσότερο απ' όσο αισθάνομαι αηδιασμένος.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστώ. Δεν ξέρω αν ενημερώθηκα επαρκώς, αλλά οπωσδήποτε αηδίασα, λίγο περισσότερο απ' όσο αισθάνομαι αηδιασμένος.



Ναι, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά τι εννοείς, είναι το γελοίο και το σιχαμερό του πράγματος, όπου κάποιοι επικαλούνται τον πολιτισμό και μια -επί συνυπαρκτικής και συνεργατικής κοσμοαντίληψης και μέσα από πολλές προσωπικές θυσίες δομημένη- συντεταγμένη κοινωνία, για να διεκδικήσουν το δικαίωμά τους να φέρονται σαν αυτιστικές μηχανές ατομικής επιβίωσης.

Άρθρα σαν αυτό εδώ (κι εδώ το αγγλικό κείμενο) πιθανόν να προσφέρουν κάποια παρηγοριά κι ελπίδα σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και, ευτυχώς, δεν σπανίζουν.


edit: καλύτερα να διαβάσει κανείς το αγγλικό κείμενο (συμπαθώ το TVXS και δεν θα επεκταθώ )


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Δεν είναι το είδος της δημοσιογραφίας που με ενθουσιάζει, ούτε στο πρωτότυπο. Μπερδεύει τόσο πολύ τα μπούτια του με τον τρόπο που επιχειρηματολογεί, που φτάνει ως εδώ ο γδούπος από το γκρεμοτσάκισμά του. Στα δικά μου τ' αφτιά πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Επειδή δεν είναι ωραίο να κάνω ένα απαξιωτικό σχόλιο και να το αφήνω αστήρικτο, ας εξηγήσω με δυο λόγια γιατί απεχθάνομαι το δημοσιογραφικό στιλ του συγκεκριμένου σημειώματος (υποθέτω ότι δεν γράφει αυτός ο κύριος έτσι και για το BBC).

Αρχίζει με το Fat Bastard. Οποιαδήποτε επίθεση σε πολιτικό πρόσωπο που συγκεντρώνει τα πυρά της στην εμφάνιση, το ντύσιμο, τη φωνή ή τα γλωσσικά λάθη, παίρνει ένα φάουλ από μένα. Εκεί που κάνει τη σύγκριση των διαστάσεων του υπουργού με το παιδάκι που πεινούσε, παίρνει κόκκινη κάρτα και αποβολή. Δηλαδή, συνήθως σταματώ το διάβασμα.

Κάνω λίγη υπομονή και πάω παρακάτω. Το «μαζί το φάγαμε» του Πάγκαλου, αν δεν θέλει να το καταλάβει κάποιος, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Πάντως δεν σημαίνει: «Pangalos is best known for blaming the working people of Greece for the horror and the hunger among the ruins of what was once Greece’s economy».

Ακολουθεί μια φωτογραφία με προφανείς σκοπούς. Μετά και την επόμενη παράγραφο σταμάτησα το διάβασμα. Έχω κάποια όρια.

Ο δημοσιογράφος απευθύνεται σε ανθρώπους που ήδη μπορούν να επιχειρηματολογούν σαν τον ίδιο ή ήδη απεχθάνονται τον Πάγκαλο. Αν ο αναγνώστης αναζητά επιχειρήματα και αντικειμενικότητα, δεν θα τα βρει σ’ αυτό το κείμενο.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αν ο αναγνώστης αναζητά επιχειρήματα και αντικειμενικότητα, δεν θα τα βρει σ’ αυτό το κείμενο.



Για αντικειμενικότητα, μέσα σε συνθήκες οξυμένου πολιτικού διπολισμού (πόλωσης, δηλαδή), νομίζω ότι άδικα ψάχνεις. Εγώ, όταν αναζητώ αντικειμενικότητα, θα ανατρέξω στον Φρέιρε, στον Φουκώ, στον Χάμπερμας, τέτοιου είδους στοχαστές. Κι αυτοί, πάλι, που φάγανε πολλά χρονάκια απ' τη ζωή τους μελετώντας τέτοια θέματα (_τι είναι αντικειμενικό, τι είναι υποκειμενικό κλπ._), συνήθως τονίζουν την τεράστια σημασία μιας αποστασιοποιημένης ματιάς στα πράγματα.

Μια τέτοια ματιά, λοιπόν, εμένα μου λέει ότι ο Πάλαστ -ε, κάτι το BBC, κάτι η Guardian (που θεωρεί ότι στο οικονομικό της μπλογκ γράφουν οι "world's leading economists"), κάτι που είναι και "New York Times-bestselling author", κάτι το Πανεπιστήμιο του Σικάγο (BEc και MBA)- αξίζει περισσότερη προσοχή, όσο κι αν το στυλ του μπορεί να το βρίσκεις απωθητικό.

Και να κλείσω ρωτώντας το εξής:
Θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει αντικειμενικότητα στις απαιτήσεις του δισεκατομμυριούχου Paul Singer ή στις αποφάσεις του δικαστή Thomas Griesa; (δεν μιλάω για -οποιουδήποτε είδους- δικαιοσύνη)


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Η αντικειμενικότητα είναι μια πολύ... προσωπική και υποκειμενική υπόθεση… 

Στο επίπεδο της ειδησεογραφίας θέλω να παρουσιάζει ο δημοσιογράφος τις απόψεις, σκέψεις, εκτιμήσεις των κυριότερων «παικτών» για το θέμα του, όσο γίνεται πιο αποστασιοποιημένος. Αν περάσει σε σχολιασμό, ας έχει μια σοβαρότητα και κάποια τεκμηρίωση. Υπάρχουν κάποιες αρχές με τις οποίες γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα. Η προσέγγιση και οι διατυπώσεις που έχει σε αυτό το άρθρο δεν θα περνούσαν στο BBC. 

Δεν ξέρω τις άλλες δουλειές του, οπότε δεν θα κρίνω τον δημοσιογράφο, ενώ για το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι μπορεί να είναι δική μου παραξενιά που δεν δέχομαι διατυπώσεις με χρυσαυγοφασίζουσα χροιά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, την πληροφόρησή μου για την Goldman-Sachs θα προτιμήσω να την πάρω από άλλη πηγή, και οπωσδήποτε δεν περιμένω να μου μάθει ο κύριος ούτε για τον Πάγκαλο ούτε για το πώς βρέθηκε η Ελλάδα εδώ πού βρέθηκε. 

Για να επανέρθουμε στο θέμα του νήματος:



dominotheory said:


> Θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει αντικειμενικότητα στις απαιτήσεις του δισεκατομμυριούχου Paul Singer ή στις αποφάσεις του δικαστή Thomas Griesa; (δεν μιλάω για -οποιουδήποτε είδους- δικαιοσύνη)


Αν ο δικαστής βασίζεται σε κακό νόμο, θα βγάλει κακή απόφαση. Άρα δεν θα σταματήσουμε την κριτική στο δικαστή. Οι νόμοι που αφορούν το διεθνές χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα πρέπει να ενισχύουν την εμπιστοσύνη και τις επενδύσεις, αλλά όχι την απληστία. Όσο δεν υπάρχει η βούληση και η δύναμη να αλλάξουν οι κυβερνήσεις αυτή την απληστία που οι ίδιοι έχουν αφήσει να γιγαντωθεί, τα όρνεα θα τρώνε τις σάρκες του συστήματος.


----------

